# scheels scopes



## tat2hunter

if anyone out there using a scheels scope how to you like them. or if you have opinions on them tell me. how do they compare to the cheaper leupolds and nikons (rifleman, vx1, buckmaster)

thanks.


----------



## catfisherman2

tat2hunter,

How do you like them as there must be some reason why you ask? Do you know who they are even made by?  Anyways, they can be good but most are not.


----------



## NDTerminator

I asked who made them recently and they wouldn't tell me. Same thing will happen if you ask a Cabelas employee who makes anything they are selling under the Cabelas name...


----------



## tat2hunter

i am not sure who they are made by an i do not use one. i am in the market for a resonable price scope and i wanted some info from those who know information about them.


----------



## honkerslayr

NDTerminator said:


> I asked who made them recently and they wouldn't tell me. Same thing will happen if you ask a Cabelas employee who makes anything they are selling under the Cabelas name...


I'm not sure about scheels on who makes them, but it depends on what scopes from cabelas you are talking about. Some made by one company, and others are made by another. Most Of the time you would want to check and see where the glass comes from. And then whoever puts them together, from that you will be able to tell how their durablility will be. With binos I know for a fact Cabelas has at least three different companies that make different bino's all in different sizes and prices. Still I don't know about scheels, you might want to check with a manager, as they should have even more info if a regular sales associate doesn't know. I've heard mixed reviews by people. Some like them.....especially for the money, and others would never dream of owning one, I for one am one of the latter.


----------



## MossyMO

I own seven Scheels brand scopes and am very happy with them. When you compare them to equivalent competition, for the dollar they are my personal scope of choice.


----------



## KurtR

Would not use one as a hammer. Just save your money and buy something that is proven and not made in china


----------



## NDTerminator

honkerslayr said:


> NDTerminator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked who made them recently and they wouldn't tell me. Same thing will happen if you ask a Cabelas employee who makes anything they are selling under the Cabelas name...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about scheels on who makes them, but it depends on what scopes from cabelas you are talking about. Some made by one company, and others are made by another. Most Of the time you would want to check and see where the glass comes from. And then whoever puts them together, from that you will be able to tell how their durablility will be. With binos I know for a fact Cabelas has at least three different companies that make different bino's all in different sizes and prices. Still I don't know about scheels, you might want to check with a manager, as they should have even more info if a regular sales associate doesn't know. I've heard mixed reviews by people. Some like them.....especially for the money, and others would never dream of owning one, I for one am one of the latter.
Click to expand...

Applies to everything they sell under their name, it's their offical policy.

Kind of fun to mess with them with it sometimes, as they often sell the same item under their's and the orgininal manufacter's name, albiet with a price difference. Grab each of these items and ask a sales-kid if they are made by the same outfit, then watch the rug dance...


----------



## honkerslayr

NDTerminator said:


> honkerslayr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NDTerminator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked who made them recently and they wouldn't tell me. Same thing will happen if you ask a Cabelas employee who makes anything they are selling under the Cabelas name...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about scheels on who makes them, but it depends on what scopes from cabelas you are talking about. Some made by one company, and others are made by another. Most Of the time you would want to check and see where the glass comes from. And then whoever puts them together, from that you will be able to tell how their durablility will be. With binos I know for a fact Cabelas has at least three different companies that make different bino's all in different sizes and prices. Still I don't know about scheels, you might want to check with a manager, as they should have even more info if a regular sales associate doesn't know. I've heard mixed reviews by people. Some like them.....especially for the money, and others would never dream of owning one, I for one am one of the latter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Applies to everything they sell under their name, it's their offical policy.
> 
> Kind of fun to mess with them with it sometimes, as they often sell the same item under their's and the orgininal manufacter's name, albiet with a price difference. Grab each of these items and ask a sales-kid if they are made by the same outfit, then watch the rug dance...
Click to expand...

 :lol: Ya it is fun to do. I know what it feels like just cause I used to sell them I always tried to tell them where they came just so the customer knew for their satisfaction, but ya I'll still do it to salesman as well. You sure are right about the price though I mean take a regular scope and put a scheels or cabelas name on it and now its $100 bucks more.....but really is it worth it....or course not.


----------



## Fallguy

KurtR said:


> Would not use one as a hammer.


Yeah me neither. I would use it as a scope. They have done well for me. Did you have a bad experience with one?

I have two-one on my 243 and another on my 223. I have had the 243 one for 5 years and never had a problem and the other one for two years and never had a problem. Never had my crosshairs drift...my guns always stay zeroed and I think they are as clear as a bell.


----------



## KurtR

Had a freind have one and was not impressed with the optical quality of it and guess i am an optics snob. I like,nikon leupy really like night force,s&b, Zeiss, US optics are what i am saving for now. If they are built in china they are crap. The bushnell 4200 are pretty dang impressive to for the price.


----------



## 4daHunt

O.K, Here is the skinny. Scheels scopes are manufactured by a company called Paragon. Paragon uses the same glass as the big boys (Leupy,Nikon,Zeiss,Swarovski) the difference is the coating.....the tubes are the same (in 1") as a lower grade Nikon. In 30mm, they changed companies and I cannot tell you who is supplying those. They are pretty rugged, but they are inconsistent. I have a 6-18x50 on my .300 WSM. It works great. I consistently shoot a distances greater than 600yds, with a control shot first and have never had to adjust it. I have a 3-9x40 on my sons 30-06 it is junk. But the glass is great. Toss a coin on these scopes...not sure if I would buy another, it is possible that Id not get one with the same quality as the 6-18x50.

Cabelas outfitter series on the other hand have been very consistent. I own 3 of them and they all work great, but the glass lacks in quality. The warranty is good, especially if you have their credit card.

Look into a new little known secret scope: Nitrex. They are manufactured with the top of the line glass, by Federal. These things are awesome! and cheap! They will be going up in price in September though, they will be offering a multi-tude of reticle types starting then and that will affect pricing. Once the public gets their hands on these scopes they will move. Their quality blows Leupold out of the water, for 1/2 the price.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bwnelson

IME the key to "store brand" scopes is the country of origin.

"Made in Japan" is a REALLY GOOD SIGN. Means that it was made by Light Optical. Light makes the glass for the high end Nikon's, Bushnell, and IIRC Sightron as well. Light optics also get rebranded by Cabela's for the Alaskan Guide series.

For a while (late 90's) Weaver glass was also MIJ.

I own and use several different store brands of Japanese origin. All have been very good scopes ... and great values.


----------



## Jaybic

Alarm bells immediately go off in my head if I dont know who made it and where, especially if the salesperson cant or wont tell me.

None of the mid to high end scope makers are bashful about this kind of info so I prefer to stick with those names and leave the "Store named" stuff on the shelves.

Everything I or any of my buddies has ever bought that was Cabelas brand, from scopes to camo and especially boots turned out to be junk. No more department store brand mistakes for me. Just my .02

Jaybic


----------



## MossyMO

I don't understand how a product can be labeled junk or poor quality if it has a lifetime over the counter replacement warranty? Many manufacturers give their products a lifetime warranty but you have to ship it to them and wait for the repair or replacement. To my knowledge Scheel's scope are the only brand that will hand you a new one when you bring the defective one in.


----------



## Jaybic

Here is my personal opinion on this and please take it for what its worth. I also am not saying this to belittle anyones choice in optics. We all have to buy what we can afford but certainly should buy the BEST we can afford and then skip the cable bill for a month and add that 100.00 to the "new scope fund". I also have to say that I have never used a Scheels scope but have tried the Cabelas "store brand". I do believe that Sightron also has an over the counter warranty but the only Sightron dealer I know of is at least 6-10 hours away. There very well may be one closer but I a just not aware of it.

I say this with no other motive that to save people the head aches I went thru before I learned that one 300.00 scople will usually outlast five or more 100.00 scopes. A 300.00 Leupold VX 2 in a 3x9 should outlast several rifles and probably the original owner and cover most hunting situations in the entire US. If you can afford 1000.00 for a scope, you should spend that much.

Any maker offering an over the counter warranty is obviously expecting a fair bit of failure in their scopes. By that logic a GREAT scope should not even come with a warranty because it simply wont break but we all know thats rather unrealistic.

The whole point is to buy something that has an extremely good reputation for not failing in the first place. What good does a great over the counter warranty do for you when you are 1500 miles from the nearest Scheels/Cabelas/Gander Mountain store counter? If you have any other brand you are equally screwed but then again, those spendier Nikon/Leupold/Nightforce/Swarovski...others are just alot less likely to break down to begin with. Its not a fluke

You pay for the name, yes, but you also pay for a history of quality, reliability, repeatablity, metal scope gears and parts instead of plastic...ect..ect.

I guess in a nutshell that a chain is only as strong as its weakest link and after you spend 700.00 on a rifle, Crazy money on an elk tag or are even lucky enough to draw one, travel, lodging, careful reloading, shooting practice and everything else that goes into a possibly once in a lifetime hunt and hinge the entire thing on a department store scope, you are playing with fire and sooner or later you will get burned.

Sorry so long but I have been down this road to some extent. Again, no offense to anyone.

Good luck,

Jaybic


----------



## LeviM

Good Post Jaybic!! I couldnt agree with you more.

I have also tried the "less expensive" scopes only to be burned everytime. After awhile I was loosing confidence in my shooting, not knowing if the scope is off or on. It finally came to me, that after buying a new coyote rifle, customizing it, and traveling across the state every weekend, why would I skimp on my optics. I was told once, your accuracy is only as good as your scope and trigger. I purchased a leuopold scope last year, and to me it was night and day difference. I did pay a pretty penny, but I dont doubt most of the shot I take now. I am in the process of customizing my scope, so there should be no doubt at any range, just lack of skill from my end.


----------



## wmmichael20

has annybody tried the swift bran sopes the local sport shop sells them while not a cheep scope by anny means I was just wondering about them by somone other then the sales men ....and my brother in law ...he's as bad as the sales team down there


----------



## rasmusse

I have used Swift scopes on several of my rifles. I have the 3-9x 40 mm wide angle. It has great eye relief and a very bright image and have proven quite suitable for ND big game hunting. Swift makes other precision optics like astronomical telescopes and microscopes and has been around for years. I would not hesitate to buy another. They have an "over the counter" warranty.


----------



## alleyyooper

wmmichael20, My son has aswift on his rugar 77-22. It has worked fine for nearly 20 years now. I havn't a clue if it would last on a bigger bore rifle.
Save some money and buy a used one at williams gun sight in Davison Michigan 
About a 1/2 mile off the Irish road exit of I 69.

Call ahead if you see some thing you want and need to make sure they sgtill have it.
1-800-530-9028

USED AIMPOINT MARKIII**CO** ELECTRONIC SIGHT $69.95 
029696 USED BSA REDDOT RD50SB $65.00 
088700 USED BUSHNELL 1.5X4.5 SCOPE CIRCLE-X RETICLE $69.95 
021967 USED BUSHNELL 3X9 ELITE 3200 SCOPE MATTE $159.95 
028192 USED BUSHNELL 3X9 S/S SCOPE W/SILVER GROOVE MT RINGS & CAPS $79.95 
018092 USED BUSHNELL 3X9BANNER SCOPE W/RINGS $75.00 
027192 USED BUSHNELL TROPHY SCOPE 6X18 40MM AO $99.95 
023151 USED COLT AR-15 20RD MAGAZINES $20.00 
023588 USED ELUPOLD VARX II SCOPE 2X7 GLOSS $179.95 
028725 USED LEUOLD 3.5X10 50MM SCOPE W/LIGHTED RETICLE VX-111 30MM TUBE W/RINGS $695.00 
026239 USED LEUPOLD 3.5X10 VARIX III 50MM MATTE W/LIGHTED RETICLE $499.95 
028505 USED LEUPOLD 3.5X10 50MM SCOPPE VARIX III MATTE $479.95 
022322 USED LEUPOLD 3.5X1040MM VARIXIII SILVER SCOE $395.00 
027225 USED LEUPOLD 3X9 VXII SCOPE MATTE W/BC CAPS $249.95 
026772 USED LEUPOLD 4.5X14 50MM SCOPE AO MATTE VARIX III $475.00 
027022 USED LEUPOLD 4.5X14 50MM SCOPE MATTE AO VARIX III $495.00 
029783 USED LEUPOLD 4.5X14 50MM SCOPE GLOSS 1" TUBE VARIX 111 $425.00 
029818 USED LEUPOLD 4.5X14 50MM SCOPE MATTE VX-L $675.00 
028504 USED LEUPOLD 4.5X1450MM SCOPE VARIXIII AO MATTE $599.95 
009629 USED LEUPOLD 4X SCOPE W/GUIDE RETICLE $99.95 
029688 USED LEUPOLD 4X12 40MM VARI-XII MATTE $349.95 
029784 USED LEUPOLD 6.5X20 40MM SCOPE TGT TUTTET AO 1" MATTE W/BX &VARIX II $575.00 
025659 USED LEUPOLD 6X18AO VARIX II SCOPE MATTE $395.00 
025928 USED LEUPOLD M8 2X SILVER SCOPE ONLY EER $189.95 
013066 USED LEUPOLD M8-2X EER SCOPE SILVER $189.95 
020764 USED LEUPOLD M8-2X EER SCOPE SILVER W/WEARINGS $239.95 
020657 USED LEUPOLD M-8-2X EER SCOPE SILVER $225.00 
026639 USED LEUPOLD M8-4X EER SILVER PISTOL SCOPE $289.95 
026575 USED LEUPOLD M8-4X MATTE SCOPE W/WEAVER RINGS $219.95 
028380 USED LEUPOLD MARK 4 M3 10X SCOPE W/BX &MANUAL & SHADE (47638) $1,295.00 
026403 USED LEUPOLD VARIX II SCOPE 3X9 $229.95 
009509 USED LEUPOLD VARIXII SCOPE 1.5X5 $329.95 
014669 USED LEUPOLD VARIXIII SCOPE 3.5X10-40MM TGT $475.00 
016938 USED LEUPOLD VARIXIII SCOPE ONLY 1.5X5 ILL.RET $475.00 
023328 USED LEUPOLD VX-II 3X9 SCOPE ,ATTE W/RINGS $239.95 
026221 USED LEUPOLD VX-L 3.5X 10 50MM MATTE $619.95 
016937 USED PENTAX 3X9 MATTE SCOPE ONLY $189.95 
051239 USED REDFIELD 3X-12X SCOPE ILLUMINATOR W/RING $275.00 
010284 USED REDFILED 3X9 50MM SCOPE SILVER $225.00 
018098 USED SIMMONS 3X10-44MM SCOPE WIDEANGLE $49.95 
010380 USED SIMMONS 4X 22MAG SCDOPE MATTE $25.00 
022099 USED SWAROVSKI 3-9X36A NOVA SCOPE 1" $749.95 
022290 USED TRIJICON ACOG 1X24 SIGHTRX06-10S/BX& MANUAL REFLEX M16HANDLE $375.00 
023221 USED TRIJICON TX30 30MM SCOPE TRI POWDER REDCHEVRO $575.00 
022801 USED ZEISS DIAVARI-C 3X9 SCOPE MC 36MM $695.00

 Al


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Some good info on this, but two very important things to remember when buying optics is coatings. The more they have the better they will perform in clarity etc..

I have owned Leupold, Nikon,Baush&Laumb,Bushnell,Simons,Redfield,couple Store brands like Scheels etc.. I keep going back to Leupold for two reasons, eye relief, and dependablity. I will buy a used Leupold over a new scope of other brands any day.

Now some of my rifles or family rifles do not wear Leupold's as of yet. Of those one has a Nikon and the other a Scheels both in 3x9 40mm. Both are fair scopes in light gathering and clarity, have decent adjustment ablity and have held zero well. Neither of these guns get pounded hard from the bench nor in the field.

Neither of these will see high altitude conditions or hard hunting that can come with using them elk hunting. Neither of them have light gathering ablity, case in point was last fall during deer opener. My daughter could not find the deer standing with her Scheels scope, and it was very clear in my Leupold VXIII. It was about 15 minutes after sundown with cloudy and snow conditions.

That is the difference between a new $200.00 scope vs a used $300.00 Leupold of the almost the same magnification. It is this type of situation where they separate the most.

So best advice is to buy the best glass you can and remember it does not have to be new! I have purchased two Leupold's that where bad at a very good price and sent them in to be fixed.

I would never buy a used Nikon or other brand scope because of service.


----------



## alleyyooper

I've never had to send a scope back in 55 years of hunting Michigans north woods when it is normally wet and damp during rifle and muzzy season except a Leupold. Thing just would not adjust out of the box new. they kept it 3 month and sent it back only costing me the shipping to them. On a new scope like that they should have also paid the shipping way I feel.

Best scope I have for the money is a $5.00 yard sale Weaver K4 fixed power. I have used it on several rifles but for the last 10 years it has been on my T/C 50cal. plains rifle.

For the money, clarity, looks, and customer service I buy *PENTEX.* I sent in a pentex camera to be repaired, they called and said it was cheaper to replace the 6 year old camera than fix it. They called to ask which model I wanted them to ship me since the model to be fixed was discontinued.

 Al


----------



## Jaybic

Ron,

I am with you. Any one of those used Leupold Vari x IIs in a 3x9 are very reasonable(229.00 in the post above) and should last until right about the time hell freezes over. You can also find a good load for your rifle and then send that scope in and have them put hold-over dots in it for long range shooting and that is fairly cheap also(maybe 60.00+/-.

Now you have a high quality scope that is VERY unlikely to EVER break down and a reticle with multiple aiming points ballistically matched to YOUR rifle and you got maybe 300.00 dollars into the whole mess give or take.

This is a testament to that particular scope model. I am sure there are good and bad but this is what cemented my "gold ring" taste in optics.

I was walking on a frozen river out to a coyote stand with my heavy barrel Rem 700 over my shoulder with that same Vari X 2 3x9 on it and the top sling swivel broke and the rifle fell. I felt it let go and grabbed for it but not before the muzze absolutly SMACKED off the frozen ice. Imagine trying to pound tent stakes thru ice with a baseball bat. It was kinda like that type of shock. Thats a pretty good knock for any rifle to take and I expected it to be knocked off its zero.. Anyway, I call the stand, nothing comes in so back to the truck and off to the range "just ta make sure my scope is on". We've all done it right? BTW, that "is my scope still on?" doubt is a real confidence crusher and thats bad.

Get to the range set up and at a hundred yards, shoot five you can hide under a dime dead center and 1.5 iches high(where I like it) and off I go.

That sold me on good glass, specifically Leupold, but there are certainly others. Point is even tho the warranty is not over the counter, the scope was well built enough to take that kind of shot and not lose its zero. That is what separates the MEN scopes from the BOY scopes IMHO.

Good luck in your choice. :beer:

Jaybic


----------



## KurtR

how do scopes gather light. I thought that the glass lets the amount of usable light pass through. Look at the vortex line of scopes great price and tough as nails. Cant go wrong with a leupy either.


----------

